# Please Help



## Cream Pie (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello all,

I have recently discovered classical music and I'm very keen on going to a concert but know little about which venues have good acoustics and which orchestra are worth seeing, I would like to go to a regular concert without a singer or featured soloist, I'd like to go somewhere that you can see the orchestra up close without having to pay silly prices, 

Leicester, London and Brighton is where I spend most of 
my time.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Do a search on the internet, something like "Concerts in Brighton", same with London. Have a look at the programmes offered, prices and so on, and look up composer details on Wiki to get an idea whether it's music you'd like. You're spoiled for choice in London with the South Bank and Barbican.

Here's the South Bank centre (Festival Hall)
http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/

and the Barbican:
http://www.barbican.org.uk/

Brighton has various concert venues, the main being The Dome.
http://www.brightondome.org/

Have a browse through these. Many concerts offer cheaper tickets, some, in fact, too close to the orchestra for most listeners' comfort. Also look round your local area wherever it happens to be! as chamber groups and soloist often appear at very reasonable prices. Our local church has lunchtime concerts twice a week and a couple of extremely good local orchestras do a couple of concerts per year.

Edit: What genres of music do you like?


----------



## Cream Pie (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks very much, 
That's a real help,
I'll listen to anything apart from metal, can't stand the screaming.


----------

